# Crested Gecko build



## jef_b (Mar 7, 2010)

Hey everyone, really new here, and I am in the process of planning a build for a crested gecko, in a exo terra 18 x 12 x12.... I have read a lot of posts for and against water features for these little guys, and am wondering what the positives and negatives might be... I will be building the feature myself, with a false bottom for filtration and will be using substrate to plant live flora.

The max water depth should be 3 inches underneath the false bottom, and 1 1/2 to 2 inches in the small pool I am planning, while the bottom inch will be aquarium gravel... Will this be an issue for a crested even if it has ways(ie rocks, branches) to get out of the pool should he fall in??

I am not entirely familiar with geckos as most of my lizards have been desert species, any info would be greatly appreciated


----------



## mhbird (Jul 14, 2007)

I've had my eldest crested gecko in a planted viv with water since he was a baby. He's been in there for... 3 years? Ish. He's a fantastic swimmer :2thumb: Get a lot of people on here saying ohh he could drown etc - Crickets drown, because they are dumb, cresties aren't!

This is my eldest crestie in his tank how it it now, might redo it soon. As you can see he has plenty of water, a waterfall, and a stream...










My new baby crestie was in my anole tank for a bit (seen here http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/475106-anole-vivarium-update-planted.html) and he was also a great swimmer when given the water to play with.


----------



## gjd1989 (Oct 9, 2008)

i love your tanks, can i ask how often do you have to clean out the water. and do you have a pump attached to your drip system. looks amazing


----------



## mhbird (Jul 14, 2007)

gjd1989 said:


> i love your tanks, can i ask how often do you have to clean out the water. and do you have a pump attached to your drip system. looks amazing


The water evaporates so fast I top it up weekly, and every time I top it up I remove half, spot clean the floor and clean the glass (with a mini magnetic cleaner). It's real easy!

Andd the drip system is just attached to a hidden water bottle, and drips down with gravity. Was just a case of making loads of holes then making them bigger and bigger until it dripped the amount a want. When the bottles full it 'rains' for an hour or so then slows down to a light shower before stopping :]


----------



## jef_b (Mar 7, 2010)

Thanks!! wasn't sure after reading a few posts on here about the water issue, it is nice to know they are good swimmers! Is your waterfall hooked up to the drip system as well? Or is that set up through a pump? Your vivs are great, btw!


----------



## cd78 (Jun 24, 2009)

Great vivs mhbird!
Can i just ask - what plants do you use?
Cheers


----------

